# Aulani on a budget...



## mevelandry

Good morning,

Last year, my DH and I have started organizing Family trips with his parents.

So FIL and MIL followed us for a WDW & DCL (Bahamas) Land & Sea in 2017.

This year, they followed us on a Carnival Cruise to Key West and Cozumel.

In 2019, we are planning a Amber-Cove and Grand Turk cruise...

But... They are not getting any younger and when my FIL was younger, he promised my MIL that someday, they would go on a vacation to Hawaii.

Life has been a little chaotic because their first born was autistic so my MIL stayed home for many years, and unfortunately, that child passed a few weeks before my husband and I started dating.

They are amazing people and they deserve the best which is why I haven't talked to them yet but I think now is the time for them to realize their life long dream: Hawaiii...

But since we went to WDW my MIL is totally in love with Disney...

So... Aulani?

I think they will say yes. But I also want to make sure I got a good plan because I know it's going to be expensive.

Any single tip that we could use in order to make that trip affordable you could give me will be very much appreciated.

I only have one condition:  the weather has to be right. It would be a shame to get rain all day because we wanted to save a few bucks.

I think that in the worst case scenario they would be okay with sharing a room with us but sometimes with promotions, I think a suite with a closed room is not that much more expensive...

We would stay 5 days. (I think I saw promotions buy 4 get 1 free?)

Thanks in advance!

P.s.: Do they have some kind of transportation to get there? None of us has a drivers license for now. (I might work on that as well. We'll see. LOL)

P.s.2: How much do you have to pay for a deposit?

P.s.3: How soon can we book and if there's a promotion after that, can we apply it on the original booking?

EDIT: I pitched the idea to my FIL and MIL. They said yes. Everybody was crying tears of joy. Now, we are going to work hard in order to save the money for the trip. 

Please take note that we can't rent DVC points, for a question of flexibility regarding cancellation.


----------



## keaster

The one tip I would suggest is look into renting DVC points. If there are 4 of you a two bedroom would be great for space and privacy. Also you would have a full kitchen and could do some meals on the cheap in your room to cut costs. David's DVC rentals has a cost calculator to give you and idea of room prices.

In terms of weather, April-October is the better bet for less rain that November-March.

Aulani does not have a dedicated airport shuttle like Magical Express, but there are shuttle services/cabs that can you to and from the resort.

We have been to Aulani twice, and we are taking my MIL this August for her first trip to Hawaii as well. I think you would all have an amazing time!


----------



## mevelandry

keaster said:


> The one tip I would suggest is look into renting DVC points. If there are 4 of you a two bedroom would be great for space and privacy. Also you would have a full kitchen and could do some meals on the cheap in your room to cut costs. David's DVC rentals has a cost calculator to give you and idea of room prices.
> 
> In terms of weather, April-October is the better bet for less rain that November-March.
> 
> Aulani does not have a dedicated airport shuttle like Magical Express, but there are shuttle services/cabs that can you to and from the resort.
> 
> We have been to Aulani twice, and we are taking my MIL this August for her first trip to Hawaii as well. I think you would all have an amazing time!



I'm not familiar with DVC rental. How "safe" and "easily cancellable" are they? 

We'll be travelling with seniors (slowly declining health). 

So trip cancellation is something that needs to be easy.  

We are aiming for 2020.


----------



## alohamom

I agree with @keaster that you should be looking at April-Oct weather wise but the summer months of mid June to late August are more expensive and much more crowded. Your best bet for a winning combo of decent weather and lower crowds is May or Sept into early October. 

A large chunk of your expense is going to be airfare and May/Sept are great months for lower air fare too. Plus SOuthwest is going to start flying to Hawaii so you might just luck out on a sale or other airlines competing with lower prices.


----------



## keaster

mevelandry said:


> I'm not familiar with DVC rental. How "safe" and "easily cancellable" are they?
> 
> We'll be travelling with seniors (slowly declining health).
> 
> So trip cancellation is something that needs to be easy.
> 
> We are aiming for 2020.



Securing the reservation is pretty safe and easy, but Unfortunately there is no leeway in cancelling a DVC rental reservation. Under the FAQ on the website, they do have a link to purchase travel insurance, I'm just not sure how comprehensive it is. 

DVC rentals are definitely better suited for those who can plan ahead of time without making a lot of changes/cancellations.


----------



## happymommy

Not sure where you are coming from, but considering travel time, 5 days is not long enough.

We own at the Marriott Ko Olina in the same area, coming from the East Coast we always stay at least 2 weeks.  Last summer, I was there a month (we stretched our 2 weeks out, splitting it up into a studio for 2 weeks then the one bedroom for another 2 weeks).  The shortest we've stayed is 10 days (which, next trip we will likely do as it's just me and DH going next year).

You could consider renting a week at another resort, using that time to sight see, then ending with a few nights at Aulani and just enjoy the amenities at the resort.  Rentals at the Marriott are not expensive (check out redweek).  Unfortunately, as it's been stated, rentals are not cancellable.

I would highly recommend a rental car.  We always have one.  I normally get the best price with Costco, but last summer I got it through discount hawaii car rental ($900 for a month).

You could look into travel insurance.


----------



## mevelandry

alohamom said:


> I agree with @keaster that you should be looking at April-Oct weather wise but the summer months of mid June to late August are more expensive and much more crowded. Your best bet for a winning combo of decent weather and lower crowds is May or Sept into early October.
> 
> A large chunk of your expense is going to be airfare and May/Sept are great months for lower air fare too. Plus SOuthwest is going to start flying to Hawaii so you might just luck out on a sale or other airlines competing with lower prices.



I should mention that we leave from Montreal-Canada... But there are ways to book tickets for around 600$ roundtrip or we can go from Plattsburgh too in order to save a little money here and there.


----------



## mevelandry

happymommy said:


> Not sure where you are coming from, but considering travel time, 5 days is not long enough.
> 
> We own at the Marriott Ko Olina in the same area, coming from the East Coast we always stay at least 2 weeks.  Last summer, I was there a month (we stretched our 2 weeks out, splitting it up into a studio for 2 weeks then the one bedroom for another 2 weeks).  The shortest we've stayed is 10 days (which, next trip we will likely do as it's just me and DH going next year).
> 
> You could consider renting a week at another resort, using that time to sight see, then ending with a few nights at Aulani and just enjoy the amenities at the resort.  Rentals at the Marriott are not expensive (check out redweek).  Unfortunately, as it's been stated, rentals are not cancellable.
> 
> I would highly recommend a rental car.  We always have one.  I normally get the best price with Costco, but last summer I got it through discount hawaii car rental ($900 for a month).
> 
> You could look into travel insurance.



We live in Montreal, Canada. We are travelling with seniors and we cannot be absent from work for more than 1 week at the time unfortunately. The 5 nights will be at Aulani. We will most likely add 1 night at the beginning of the trip and 1 night at the end of the trip in airport hotels in order to facilitate the transition for my FIL and MIL.

Regarding cars: none of us have a driver's license (Montreal's public transportation system is that good!). So car rental is not an option right now... BUT, I am currently looking to see if I could get one at some point so who knows.


----------



## mevelandry

By the way... I'm a bit confused regarding Dining. They don't offer some kind of a Dining Plan, right?

How much does it cost to eat at each of the restaurants? (We are 4 adults)


----------



## keaster

You are correct there is no dining plan. There is one quick service (Ulu Cafe), a buffet restaurant (Makahiki) and a sit down (Ama Ama). Also some smaller places with some quick service food like chicken fingers, shaved ice, etc. There is also a plaza across the road from Aulani with some restaurants as well.

Here is a link where you can click on each Aulani restaurant and see sample menus/pricing:

https://www.disneyaulani.com/dining/


----------



## mevelandry

keaster said:


> You are correct there is no dining plan. There is one quick service (Ulu Cafe), a buffet restaurant (Makahiki) and a sit down (Ama Ama). Also some smaller places with some quick service food like chicken fingers, shaved ice, etc. There is also a plaza across the road from Aulani with some restaurants as well.
> 
> Here is a link where you can click on each Aulani restaurant and see sample menus/pricing:
> 
> https://www.disneyaulani.com/dining/



Thank you!  

The 1000$ question: Do they have Dole Whip?


----------



## mevelandry

I can't seem to find the prices on the menu, though...


----------



## keaster

mevelandry said:


> I can't seem to find the prices on the menu, though...



When you click for example, on the dinner Makahiki menu it shows at the bottom (adults $49.000)

And yes, they have Dole Whips!


----------



## happymommy

There is also a shopping center across the street, walking distance easily if you don't do the car (I understand it may not be worth getting a drivers license just for that).  They have a market with some grab & go options and hot meals as well, cheaper than the market at Aulani.  Also a few casual dining options.

Food at Aulani is pricey to me.

Having a car, we tend to shop and cook (but we're there longer), grill lunch or dinner.  Or if we eat out it's more often lunch.  There is also Costco that we get food from, and Target too, in town.  At least breakfast foods and stuff for sandwiches and salads.

I think if you just go for your shorter trip, at most you may want to go to the market and get some essentials.

I'd hate to go all the way to Hawaii and not experience the culture (like conveyor belt sushi, the flea market at the stadium, Waikiki, the Bishop Museum, Pearl Harbor, the North Shore).  If I were to just stay at the resort, I'd go elsewhere like a nice all inclusive in the caribbean.  We go out almost daily when we're there.  That being said, we lived on Oahu for 3 years and my oldest was born there.


----------



## mevelandry

keaster said:


> When you click for example, on the dinner Makahiki menu it shows at the bottom (adults $49.000)
> 
> And yes, they have Dole Whips!



Ahhhhh ok. Different template. Now I know where to find them. 

Thanks for your patience.


----------



## mevelandry

happymommy said:


> There is also a shopping center across the street, walking distance easily if you don't do the car (I understand it may not be worth getting a drivers license just for that).  They have a market with some grab & go options and hot meals as well, cheaper than the market at Aulani.  Also a few casual dining options.
> 
> Food at Aulani is pricey to me.
> 
> Having a car, we tend to shop and cook (but we're there longer), grill lunch or dinner.  Or if we eat out it's more often lunch.  There is also Costco that we get food from, and Target too, in town.  At least breakfast foods and stuff for sandwiches and salads.
> 
> I think if you just go for your shorter trip, at most you may want to go to the market and get some essentials.
> 
> I'd hate to go all the way to Hawaii and not experience the culture (like conveyor belt sushi, the flea market at the stadium, Waikiki, the Bishop Museum, Pearl Harbor, the North Shore).  If I were to just stay at the resort, I'd go elsewhere like a nice all inclusive in the caribbean.  We go out almost daily when we're there.  That being said, we lived on Oahu for 3 years and my oldest was born there.



Thank you so much for the suggestion!

Yes, I noticed it was a bit pricey even for Disney so that shopping center could be very helpful in order to get some essentials. We would still eat at the restaurants in Aulani once in a while but maybe not 3 meals a day!  

Also, my husband and his parents HATE dressing up (they prefer casual/beach casual clothing on vacation) so I don't think we'll visit the chic restaurants very much... or at all! 

How safe is 'Oahu? Is is safe to get out of the resort at night?


----------



## mevelandry

By the way, you guys are AMAZING!


----------



## happymommy

mevelandry said:


> Thank you so much for the suggestion!
> 
> Yes, I noticed it was a bit pricey even for Disney so that shopping center could be very helpful in order to get some essentials. We would still eat at the restaurants in Aulani once in a while but maybe not 3 meals a day!
> 
> Also, my husband and his parents HATE dressing up (they prefer casual/beach casual clothing on vacation) so I don't think we'll visit the chic restaurants very much... or at all!
> 
> How safe is 'Oahu? Is is safe to get out of the resort at night?



Oahu is generally safe.  Only place I wouldn't walk around alone is maybe some areas of Waikiki or Honolulu.  Walking around Ko Olina is really safe.

No one dresses up on Oahu that much!  I used to wear shorts to church and be perfectly fine.  Even fine dining places, nothing more than a sundress or capris.  Definitely a jacket or sweater at night, the breeze gets cool at times to me.  It's very casual.


----------



## Pete W.

happymommy said:


> No one dresses up on Oahu that much!  I used to wear shorts to church and be perfectly fine.  Even fine dining places, nothing more than a sundress or capris.  Definitely a jacket or sweater at night, the breeze gets cool at times to me.  It's very casual.



This is absolutely correct.  My wife and I just celebrated our 25th anniversary on 3 of the islands including a stay at Aulani and we ate at what you would consider 'chic' restaurants including 'Ama'Ama at Aulani and Mina's Fish House next door at the Four Seasons and I wore shorts, sandals, and Hawaiian or other casual collared shirts and I was never under-dressed compared to others.  As long as you don't wear swim suits and tank tops to the fancier restaurants you'll be fine.


----------



## mevelandry

happymommy said:


> Oahu is generally safe.  Only place I wouldn't walk around alone is maybe some areas of Waikiki or Honolulu.  Walking around Ko Olina is really safe.
> 
> No one dresses up on Oahu that much!  I used to wear shorts to church and be perfectly fine.  Even fine dining places, nothing more than a sundress or capris.  Definitely a jacket or sweater at night, the breeze gets cool at times to me.  It's very casual.



Oh good to know. Never been in Hawaii so I don't know the difference between Hawaii and the Caribbean when it comes to the weather over there.


----------



## mevelandry

I just noticed that Honolulu Airport is about 25 minutes from 'Oahu.

In your opinion, for 4 people, is it better to book a shuttle or just take a cab? Which option is cheaper?


----------



## happymommy

It is a bit longer than that.  I'd do a cab though.  Shuttle may charge per person.

You could also look into Uber or Lyft.

Either way, don't miss a lunch at Sushi Bay if you like sushi, it's in Kapolei.  OMG the best, cheapest, best sushi.  We end up there literally every other day.  We're addicted.  They open at I think 10 or 11.  There is always a line.  No worries.  Get an Uber or taxi.  GO!  Also go to flea market!  Best deals ever, but go early!  I'm sure you can find Uber or taxi.


----------



## dolewhipdreams

keaster said:


> Securing the reservation is pretty safe and easy, but Unfortunately there is no leeway in cancelling a DVC rental reservation. Under the FAQ on the website, they do have a link to purchase travel insurance, I'm just not sure how comprehensive it is.
> 
> DVC rentals are definitely better suited for those who can plan ahead of time without making a lot of changes/cancellations.



Regarding cancellations- the DVC Rental Store has a 'cancel for any reason' policy. It's $1.75 per point (with a $125 minimum). If you cancel 46+ days before your reservation, you would receive full funds minus $2 per point. I've used DVC rental store twice and I've purchased the protection plan both times. Good news for me because I had to cancel my trip so instead of being out the full payment, I only lost about $200.

I wrote a couple blog posts about Aulani. One is an adults-only guide and one is a guide to dining. If you are interested, you can find them at expeditioneddy(dot)com. Scroll down to the bottom of the home page and they're there


----------



## dolewhipdreams

mevelandry said:


> I just noticed that Honolulu Airport is about 25 minutes from 'Oahu.
> 
> In your opinion, for 4 people, is it better to book a shuttle or just take a cab? Which option is cheaper?


It depends on how much luggage you take. Cabs can usually fit four people but minus the luggage. If you each have a full size suitcase then you might need to upgrade to a larger cab, which could border on being the same price as a shuttle.


----------



## mevelandry

dolewhipdreams said:


> It depends on how much luggage you take. Cabs can usually fit four people but minus the luggage. If you each have a full size suitcase then you might need to upgrade to a larger cab, which could border on being the same price as a shuttle.



We usually travel with carry-ons only. We are light packers.


----------



## mevelandry

In your opinion, how much would be needed as a deposit for a 5 nights stay and how long in advance can we book?


----------



## dolewhipdreams

mevelandry said:


> In your opinion, how much would be needed as a deposit for a 5 nights stay and how long in advance can we book?


If you rent DVC points you can (and should) book 11 months out. As far as a deposit, the DVC rental store takes $11 per point. You can use their tool to input your dates to see how many points you trip would take and calculate the deposit.

I do not know what the policy is for deposits direct with Aulani.


----------



## cgattis

As beautiful as Aulani is, you really do want to see some of Oahu too. If you arent going to have a car, several DIS'ers have booked tours (both through and not through Aulani) to take them to places around the island. The part between Aulani and the airport is definitely not the most scenic part.  I highly recommend getting out some.


----------



## mevelandry

dolewhipdreams said:


> If you rent DVC points you can (and should) book 11 months out. As far as a deposit, the DVC rental store takes $11 per point. You can use their tool to input your dates to see how many points you trip would take and calculate the deposit.
> 
> I do not know what the policy is for deposits direct with Aulani.



Thanks! 

I think I will inquire to Aulani.


----------



## mevelandry

cgattis said:


> As beautiful as Aulani is, you really do want to see some of Oahu too. If you arent going to have a car, several DIS'ers have booked tours (both through and not through Aulani) to take them to places around the island. The part between Aulani and the airport is definitely not the most scenic part.  I highly recommend getting out some.



It's definitely part of the plan. We already decided to go on the Dolphin in the wild Watch too.


----------



## nkereina

Have you settled on a time of year to go? If not, we loved September. We were in Hawaii for 16 days and didn't see rain once. It was also a quiet time of year with school back in session. Worked out great for us.

If you decide to go with renting DVC points, most brokers will require full payment at time of booking. There may be a broker out there that doesn't but I don't know who. If you find an owner yourself, which I would not recommend for a first time point renter, you can usually work out a deal for 50% down and 50% closer to your travel dates.

Will one of you have a license before you travel? Having a rental car will allow you to see much of the island at a fraction of the price that organized tours would cost. You'd also get free parking staying on rented DVC points. And it would allow you to stop at a grocery store and get inexpensive snacks, drinks, and stuff for meals which will help save on your food budget.


----------



## ShirikiUtundu

I would never recommend driving on Oahu to the unseasoned driver, especially not a newly licensed one.
OP, I recommend staying somewhere other than Aulani if you want to experience Hawaii and not the Disney version of it. 
Aulani is not well-situated for someone who wants to see the rest of the island.
I suggest staying somewhere in the Waikiki area to experience the touristy stuff that is all within walking distance and where you will find competitive pricing for tours and other excursions that require pickups at your hotel.


----------



## nkereina

ShirikiUtundu said:


> I would never recommend driving on Oahu to the unseasoned driver, especially not a newly licensed one.



Aside from the highways and high traffic area of Honolulu/Waikiki, we actually find the driving to be relatively easy. I don't think we know if the OP and travel partners would be newly licensed or if maybe one is an experienced driver that hasn't renewed their license for some reason.



ShirikiUtundu said:


> I suggest staying somewhere in the Waikiki area to experience the touristy stuff that is all within walking distance and where you will find competitive pricing for tours and other excursions that require pickups at your hotel.



This is a good suggestion. We stayed a few nights in Waikiki as well and while its a completely different vibe, everything was very convenient and walkable. There were tons of organized tours at our disposal for affordable prices. We did a Pearl Harbor tour and a Diamond Head tour which picked us up and dropped us off at our Waikiki hotel.


----------



## mevelandry

nkereina said:


> Have you settled on a time of year to go? If not, we loved September. We were in Hawaii for 16 days and didn't see rain once. It was also a quiet time of year with school back in session. Worked out great for us.
> 
> If you decide to go with renting DVC points, most brokers will require full payment at time of booking. There may be a broker out there that doesn't but I don't know who. If you find an owner yourself, which I would not recommend for a first time point renter, you can usually work out a deal for 50% down and 50% closer to your travel dates.
> 
> Will one of you have a license before you travel? Having a rental car will allow you to see much of the island at a fraction of the price that organized tours would cost. You'd also get free parking staying on rented DVC points. And it would allow you to stop at a grocery store and get inexpensive snacks, drinks, and stuff for meals which will help save on your food budget.



We are thinking April or September but most likely April. 

Like I said earlier in the conversation, I am not convinced we'll rent points since we need to be able to cancel easily (travelling with seniors, etc.) ... 

I am thinking of getting my driver's license back although I've never been a fan of driving in places I didn't know in the past. We'll see.


----------



## mevelandry

ShirikiUtundu said:


> I would never recommend driving on Oahu to the unseasoned driver, especially not a newly licensed one.
> OP, I recommend staying somewhere other than Aulani if you want to experience Hawaii and not the Disney version of it.
> Aulani is not well-situated for someone who wants to see the rest of the island.
> I suggest staying somewhere in the Waikiki area to experience the touristy stuff that is all within walking distance and where you will find competitive pricing for tours and other excursions that require pickups at your hotel.



I was a driver for 12 years before I stopped the renewal of my license... but I have not been driving for the past 10 years. Oops. :/

I'm not saying no, nor saying we won't opt for a split stay including Aulani but so far, I'm a bit more interested in Oahu than Waikiki (although Diamond Head looks nice). Let's not forget we are travelling with seniors... But we'll see.


----------



## cgattis

mevelandry said:


> I was a driver for 12 years before I stopped the renewal of my license... but I have not been driving for the past 10 years. Oops. :/
> 
> I'm not saying no, nor saying we won't opt for a split stay including Aulani but so far, I'm a bit more interested in Oahu than Waikiki (although Diamond Head looks nice). Let's not forget we are travelling with seniors... But we'll see.


If money wasn't an issue, I'd never stay in Waikiki again.  If you're not hiking Diamond Head with your seniors,  I don't consider seeing it a must-do.

And I've driven everywhere from ultra-rural to crazy cities, and Oahu is way down on the list of difficultly IMO.  If you hit rush hour, it'll be annoying, but  I wouldn't call it challenging in the least.


----------



## mevelandry

cgattis said:


> If money wasn't an issue, I'd never stay in Waikiki again.  If you're not hiking Diamond Head with your seniors,  I don't consider seeing it a must-do.
> 
> And I've driven everywhere from ultra-rural to crazy cities, and Oahu is way down on the list of difficultly IMO.  If you hit rush hour, it'll be annoying, but  I wouldn't call it challenging in the least.



Why wouldn't you stay in Waikiki? 

My FIL has problem with his knees so no hiking for us.


----------



## momof2gr8kids

mevelandry said:


> We live in Montreal, Canada. We are travelling with seniors and we cannot be absent from work for more than 1 week at the time unfortunately. The 5 nights will be at Aulani. We will most likely add 1 night at the beginning of the trip and 1 night at the end of the trip in airport hotels in order to facilitate the transition for my FIL and MIL.
> 
> Regarding cars: none of us have a driver's license (Montreal's public transportation system is that good!). So car rental is not an option right now... BUT, I am currently looking to see if I could get one at some point so who knows.



Due to the 6 hour time change difference between Montreal and Hawaii, and taking into consideration that your travel will probably be at least 16 hours with the connections, you really should reconsider only going for one week.  You said you want to enjoy the trip, and IMO you will need a couple of days to recover from travel and get used to the new time zone once you get there.  If this is a once in a lifetime experience, for the amount of money and time you will spend just to get there, finding a way to add extra days to your vacation would be well worth it, IMO.


----------



## mevelandry

momof2gr8kids said:


> Due to the 6 hour time change difference between Montreal and Hawaii, and taking into consideration that your travel will probably be at least 16 hours with the connections, you really should reconsider only going for one week.  You said you want to enjoy the trip, and IMO you will need a couple of days to recover from travel and get used to the new time zone once you get there.  If this is a once in a lifetime experience, for the amount of money and time you will spend just to get there, finding a way to add extra days to your vacation would be well worth it, IMO.



Most people I know who went there told me that the adjustment to the time zone hit them harder when they came back?

Maybe my explanation at the beginning wasn't clear but we are considering adding a night at a honolulu airport hotel before --unless we decide to experience Waikiki--, then 5 nights at Aulani  + maybe a night in Vancouver on our way back as it's my MIL's dream to visit Stanley Park because her father used to go all the time and she never got the chance to visit herself), which might help with jet lag?


----------



## mevelandry

Is there a shuttle we can book between Waikiki and Aulani? Because this might have an impact on our decision.


----------



## goofynut41

nkereina said:


> Have you settled on a time of year to go? If not, we loved September. We were in Hawaii for 16 days and didn't see rain once. It was also a quiet time of year with school back in session. Worked out great for us.
> 
> If you decide to go with renting DVC points, most brokers will require full payment at time of booking. There may be a broker out there that doesn't but I don't know who. If you find an owner yourself, which I would not recommend for a first time point renter, you can usually work out a deal for 50% down and 50% closer to your travel dates.
> 
> Will one of you have a license before you travel? Having a rental car will allow you to see much of the island at a fraction of the price that organized tours would cost. You'd also get free parking staying on rented DVC points. And it would allow you to stop at a grocery store and get inexpensive snacks, drinks, and stuff for meals which will help save on your food budget.


WE wanted to go in July but I heard its crowded and expensive so looking at Sept. , what about Hurricanes?


----------



## mevelandry

goofynut41 said:


> WE wanted to go in July but I heard its crowded and expensive so looking at Sept. , what about Hurricanes?



Very low risk.


----------



## cedricandsophie

We are at aulani now. We always come in mid may and stay for 10 nights using our dvc points. Air from Chicago runs anywhere from 600 to 800. 

We always rent a car to go to store and church on Sunday but our daughter joined us for a few days and took an Uber from airport. It was about 50 for two people.    

You can ask to stop in kapolei at the target or Safeway for groceries. There is Walmart and Costco too.  

Food is expensive here. A gallon of milk is over $5. We always buy deli meats for lunch and cereal and eggs to make breakfast very day.  restaurants cost about $20 to $40 or more for an entree for dinner. Lunch for 4 yesterday at the pool cost us over $50 and  my husband and I shared a small pizza. 

The fish house in the Four Seasons next to aulani as happy hour from 3 to 5 with certain cocktails; beer and wine very cheap and Half price on certain bar foods. Great views. 

You can get tickets to Pearl Harbor for free on the National Park website and then take an Uber there instead of paying for a tour. 

Aulani is very safe at all hours. We haven’t been to Waikiki for a long time.


----------



## nkereina

goofynut41 said:


> WE wanted to go in July but I heard its crowded and expensive so looking at Sept. , what about Hurricanes?



As PP mentions, very low risk. I think the chances are even less than you'd see that time of year in Orlando at WDW.


----------



## mevelandry

I just spoke with the family and everyone agreed that we would most likely do: 

1 night in Honolulu-Waikiki.   
5 nights in Aulani. 
Possibly a 7th night on our way back.


----------



## cgattis

mevelandry said:


> Why wouldn't you stay in Waikiki?
> 
> My FIL has problem with his knees so no hiking for us.


I just don’t enjoy the city vibe—shopping, crowds, high-rises, etc—in a place as beautiful as Hawaii.  I want to see nature, not concrete.  And while it was cool to spend one evening and one morning on Waikiki Beach, it was so crowded, it was more of a “just to say we’d done it” thing (except the surfing, which my kids loved).

I see now you’ve decided to stay mostly at Aulani; I think you’ll enjoy that vibe more, especially with parents who might need that slower pace.


----------



## mevelandry

cgattis said:


> I just don’t enjoy the city vibe—shopping, crowds, high-rises, etc—in a place as beautiful as Hawaii.  I want to see nature, not concrete.  And while it was cool to spend one evening and one morning on Waikiki Beach, it was so crowded, it was more of a “just to say we’d done it” thing (except the surfing, which my kids loved).
> 
> I see now you’ve decided to stay mostly at Aulani; I think you’ll enjoy that vibe more, especially with parents who might need that slower pace.



We do too but we're curious about Honolulu-Waikiki and thought that since the prices I've seen seem to be a bit lower than Aulani, it would be a good place for a first night.

Now, I need to inquire about a safe and cheap way to go to Aulani from Honolulu-Waikiki.


----------



## AdamEfimoff

I feel you should have a high budget and look for savings like getting a big villa so you can produce your own food. Have you tried onefinestay or Airbnb?


----------



## mevelandry

AdamEfimoff said:


> I feel you should have a high budget and look for savings like getting a big villa so you can produce your own food. Have you tried onefinestay or Airbnb?



We could do that but we really want the Mouse.   Budget estimated between 6000 and 7000$ for 4 people.


----------



## alohamom

mevelandry said:


> We could do that but we really want the Mouse.



@mevelandry   I think you are very smart for all this pre-planning. I do want to let you know that even though Aulani is a Disney resort, it is has minimal Disney touches. I think you would be wise to warn your MIL ahead of time so that she isnt expecting it to be all Disney, all the time because it really isnt. Yes, there are characters you can line up to meet and at meals in the Makahiki restaurant. There are the Mickey lamps and towel figure ears on the bed but there isnt the overwhelming WDW feel that I thought there would be. The focus is really Hawaii and it culture rather than Disney. It isnt a bad thing, just different.

You may already know this but I would probably be telling my MIL this ahead of time to avoid disappointment.


----------



## Lewisc

mevelandry said:


> We could do that but we really want the Mouse.   Budget estimated between 6000 and 7000$ for 4 people.


I just got back.  I wasn't going to bother posting but I think many of the suggestions are wrong.  You can't do HI and think budget.  Add Aulani and budget is out the window.  You can plan for a great vacation.  You can do things which give value. You can't get cheap, it's hard to even get reasonable.

You want to visit Vancouver.  Have you considered an Alaska cruise?  Fly into Vancouver a day or two before your cruise.  Cruises from Vancouver are superior to cruises out of Seattle.

You want HI.  Do you charge a lot on credit cards?  You might try to get a reward card and hope to get free tickets for at least some of your group.

Airfare is going to cost $3500-$4000 for the 4 of you.  Half your "budget"  That's why many of us wouldn't plan a 5 night HI vacation.  Too much of your money is going to airfare.

Are you planning on putting all 4 guests in one hotel room?  There is an extra charge for more then 2 adults in the room.  5 nights with transfers could cost as much as 3314 for 5 nights.  I booked Aulani through COSTCO during their promotion after Thanksgiving.  I think 5 nights in a studio, 2 of us, was around $2100.  You needed 5 nights to get the promotion.  Renting points avoids the extra adult charges.  Renting points 5 nights in September should cost around 1500 in a studio and around $3000 in a one bedroom.  Rent points 11 months out and you'll pay a premium  Wait until inside 7 months you won't pay the premium but the lower cost views may not be available. Renting points requires finding travel insurance which covers your needs.  You'll probably have to buy  it when you make your first deposit.

Your budget is basically gone with your flights and room.  Nothing for tours.  Nothing for food.

Car rental.  PP are crazy.  A newly licensed, or newly re licensed driver shouldn't be driving an unfamiliar car in an unfamiliar area while sightseeing.

Suggestion.  Go to Disney's site price Aulani for 4 and for 5 nights.  Best case scenario would be a 30% discount.  Discount might be some combination of discount, resort credit and extras.  Make sure you list 4 adults.  Even with an assumed, not guaranteed, discount you'll probably be above your budget.

A few nights in Waikiki?  Most hotels in HI, Disney is the exception, add a resort fee of $30-$50 /night.  You'll also have to add extra ground transportation.  You'll lose almost a day in the process. I wouldn't do a split stay for 5 nights. 

At a minimum you'll want to book an around the island tour.   You can book a bus tour through Disney.  For 4 people I'd spend the extra and price a private van tour.  Google and get prices from a couple of licensed operators.  You'll review your options.  You'll stop when you want and for how long you want.  No hour stop in a tourist trap gift store/restaurant/attraction.

"Budget" ideas.  There is a twice hourly free shuttle that will get you to the shopping center and I think other resorts.  It's walk able but you have a free alternative. There is a breakfast type restaurant opening in the shopping center.  I don't remember the exact name Eggs Everything or Eggs Etc.

Ulu cafe in Aulani offered a pick 4 combo for breakfast.  Scrambled eggs, bacon, breakfast potatoes, french toast....For my pick 4 I asked for double eggs and double french toast.  I have no idea if that's normally allowed or if the CM was being nice.  More then enough for 2 to share, maybe enough for 3.  

In budgeting assume HI in general, Aulani specifically, will cost about double what you normally spend.  Decide if you want to take one $$$ vacation or 2 "ordinary" vacations.

You want a real "deal"  Owners who need to cancel their timeshare vacation at the last minute frequently dump weeks on ebay and redweek.  Your best deals are with 60, and maybe even within 30 days.  Frequently great deals at the Marriott next to Aulani.  You'll need to book the entire week but you'll still have a great deal if only stay 6 nights.


----------



## Zach Levon

I stayed at Aulani last year (2017) and it was amazing!  Right across the street is a little strip mall with a few small restaurants (mexican, american, etc) that are less expensive than on property.  There is also a Luau just a few blocks away that was affordable, Buffett dinner, called Paradise Cove, arrive early as they do free little entertainment skits.  Definitely visit the jaw-dropping beauty of the North Shore if you can, maybe Uber?  HAVE FUN!!  I wasn't super excited about Hawaii but turns out it's my absolute favorite island, ever.


----------



## alohamom

Lewisc said:


> You want HI. Do you charge a lot on credit cards? You might try to get a reward card and hope to get free tickets for at least some of your group.



This is a great suggestion 



Lewisc said:


> A few nights in Waikiki? Most hotels in HI, Disney is the exception, add a resort fee of $30-$50 /night. You'll also have to add extra ground transportation.



I totally agree with this!!!! I tell people this all the time...a comparable resort in Waikiki can be more expensive than Aulani when you factor in resort fees/taxes/parking

I will say to the OP there a couple of less expensive options now for hotels in Kapolei, 5 minutes from Aulani. The new Hampton Inn and Embassy Suites are affordable options in the same area general area of the island as Aulani so if you wanted to add on a couple of nights to extend your stay affordably this is an option


----------



## mevelandry

alohamom said:


> @mevelandry   I think you are very smart for all this pre-planning. I do want to let you know that even though Aulani is a Disney resort, it is has minimal Disney touches. I think you would be wise to warn your MIL ahead of time so that she isnt expecting it to be all Disney, all the time because it really isnt. Yes, there are characters you can line up to meet and at meals in the Makahiki restaurant. There are the Mickey lamps and towel figure ears on the bed but there isnt the overwhelming WDW feel that I thought there would be. The focus is really Hawaii and it culture rather than Disney. It isnt a bad thing, just different.
> 
> You may already know this but I would probably be telling my MIL this ahead of time to avoid disappointment.



That's what we are expecting... I think. Would you compare Aulani to a deluxe resort in WDW? (Disney but toned down) Because this is what I am expecting. I'm more than fine with the Hawaiian culture as it is what brings me to Hawaii.


----------



## mevelandry

Lewisc said:


> I just got back.  I wasn't going to bother posting but I think many of the suggestions are wrong.  You can't do HI and think budget.  Add Aulani and budget is out the window.  You can plan for a great vacation.  You can do things which give value. You can't get cheap, it's hard to even get reasonable.
> 
> You want to visit Vancouver.  Have you considered an Alaska cruise?  Fly into Vancouver a day or two before your cruise.  Cruises from Vancouver are superior to cruises out of Seattle.
> 
> You want HI.  Do you charge a lot on credit cards?  You might try to get a reward card and hope to get free tickets for at least some of your group.
> 
> Airfare is going to cost $3500-$4000 for the 4 of you.  Half your "budget"  That's why many of us wouldn't plan a 5 night HI vacation.  Too much of your money is going to airfare.
> 
> Are you planning on putting all 4 guests in one hotel room?  There is an extra charge for more then 2 adults in the room.  5 nights with transfers could cost as much as 3314 for 5 nights.  I booked Aulani through COSTCO during their promotion after Thanksgiving.  I think 5 nights in a studio, 2 of us, was around $2100.  You needed 5 nights to get the promotion.  Renting points avoids the extra adult charges.  Renting points 5 nights in September should cost around 1500 in a studio and around $3000 in a one bedroom.  Rent points 11 months out and you'll pay a premium  Wait until inside 7 months you won't pay the premium but the lower cost views may not be available. Renting points requires finding travel insurance which covers your needs.  You'll probably have to buy  it when you make your first deposit.
> 
> Your budget is basically gone with your flights and room.  Nothing for tours.  Nothing for food.
> 
> Car rental.  PP are crazy.  A newly licensed, or newly re licensed driver shouldn't be driving an unfamiliar car in an unfamiliar area while sightseeing.
> 
> Suggestion.  Go to Disney's site price Aulani for 4 and for 5 nights.  Best case scenario would be a 30% discount.  Discount might be some combination of discount, resort credit and extras.  Make sure you list 4 adults.  Even with an assumed, not guaranteed, discount you'll probably be above your budget.
> 
> A few nights in Waikiki?  Most hotels in HI, Disney is the exception, add a resort fee of $30-$50 /night.  You'll also have to add extra ground transportation.  You'll lose almost a day in the process. I wouldn't do a split stay for 5 nights.
> 
> At a minimum you'll want to book an around the island tour.   You can book a bus tour through Disney.  For 4 people I'd spend the extra and price a private van tour.  Google and get prices from a couple of licensed operators.  You'll review your options.  You'll stop when you want and for how long you want.  No hour stop in a tourist trap gift store/restaurant/attraction.
> 
> "Budget" ideas.  There is a twice hourly free shuttle that will get you to the shopping center and I think other resorts.  It's walk able but you have a free alternative. There is a breakfast type restaurant opening in the shopping center.  I don't remember the exact name Eggs Everything or Eggs Etc.
> 
> Ulu cafe in Aulani offered a pick 4 combo for breakfast.  Scrambled eggs, bacon, breakfast potatoes, french toast....For my pick 4 I asked for double eggs and double french toast.  I have no idea if that's normally allowed or if the CM was being nice.  More then enough for 2 to share, maybe enough for 3.
> 
> In budgeting assume HI in general, Aulani specifically, will cost about double what you normally spend.  Decide if you want to take one $$$ vacation or 2 "ordinary" vacations.
> 
> You want a real "deal"  Owners who need to cancel their timeshare vacation at the last minute frequently dump weeks on ebay and redweek.  Your best deals are with 60, and maybe even within 30 days.  Frequently great deals at the Marriott next to Aulani.  You'll need to book the entire week but you'll still have a great deal if only stay 6 nights.



If you read my original post, you know we want to go to Hawaii and why.

(On a side note: nobody in the group wants to visit Alaska except me. "We live in the north so why would we want to go where it's even colder is the answer I got every time I suggested it).

I have a credit card with points who can buy plane tickets and I do all my transactions on it... but I also have seen many tickets from Montreal to Honolulu round trip for less than 600$ which is why I think I can have it for less than 3500$ for 4 adults.

Good to know about the resort fees in Waikiki. Do they charge it just once you are on site or when you book? 

I've done a dummy and I did not notice a extra charge for more than 2 adults in the room? Can someone give me more informations about it? When I priced out with the promotion, I got prices around 3000$.

We have no problems with split stays. In fact, we love them. Our two last trips were actually split stays (2-3 and 1-4, our next one will be 1-5). In WDW, my favorite thing to do was changing hotels every night or two.

Isn't Waikiki a 1 hour ride from Kapolei? Why would it take a whole day to switch? Unless there is something I don't know...


----------



## mevelandry

Zach Levon said:


> I stayed at Aulani last year (2017) and it was amazing!  Right across the street is a little strip mall with a few small restaurants (mexican, american, etc) that are less expensive than on property.  There is also a Luau just a few blocks away that was affordable, Buffett dinner, called Paradise Cove, arrive early as they do free little entertainment skits.  Definitely visit the jaw-dropping beauty of the North Shore if you can, maybe Uber?  HAVE FUN!!  I wasn't super excited about Hawaii but turns out it's my absolute favorite island, ever.



I already heard about the nice Paradise Cove Beach and I was currently reviewing the Luau.


----------



## keaster

mevelandry said:


> If you read my original post, you know we want to go to Hawaii and why.
> 
> (On a side note: nobody in the group wants to visit Alaska except me. "We live in the north so why would we want to go where it's even colder is the answer I got every time I suggested it).
> 
> I have a credit card with points who can buy plane tickets and I do all my transactions on it... but I also have seen many tickets from Montreal to Honolulu round trip for less than 600$ which is why I think I can have it for less than 3500$ for 4 adults.
> 
> Good to know about the resort fees in Waikiki. Do they charge it just once you are on site or when you book?
> 
> I've done a dummy and I did not notice a extra charge for more than 2 adults in the room? Can someone give me more informations about it? When I priced out with the promotion, I got prices around 3000$.
> 
> We have no problems with split stays. In fact, we love them. Our two last trips were actually split stays (2-3 and 1-4, our next one will be 1-5). In WDW, my favorite thing to do was changing hotels every night or two.
> 
> Isn't Waikiki a 1 hour ride from Kapolei? Why would it take a whole day to switch? Unless there is something I don't know...



Aulani does charge a Hawaii Transient tax, and it is added to your room upon check out. If you do a DVC rental, it's based on the number of points you use but we find it's not that much.

As with most hotels, rates are based on double occupancy. So when you have more than 2 adults in a room, they most often charge extra.


----------



## mevelandry

keaster said:


> Aulani does charge a Hawaii Transient tax, and it is added to your room upon check out. If you do a DVC rental, it's based on the number of points you use but we find it's not that much.
> 
> As with most hotels, rates are based on double occupancy. So when you have more than 2 adults in a room, they most often charge extra.



I've done a dummy so if there was an extra, it must have been included in the total.


----------



## alohamom

mevelandry said:


> _That's what we are expecting... I think. Would you compare Aulani to a deluxe resort in WDW? (Disney but toned down) Because this is what I am expecting. I'm more than fine with the Hawaiian culture as it is what brings me to Hawaii._



I will first say I have never stayed at a Deluxe at WDW but I have seen pictures and read lots of trip reports so I would say it is very close to a WDW Deluxe, maybe nicer. Many people here on the Aulani thread compare the lobby of Aulani to the lobby of the Animal Kingdom Lodge as far as feel and architecture goes.

I think you have a great grasp on the whole Aulani thing but I just wanted to make sure your MIL would not be expecting a specific experience, travelling so far and spending so much and then getting let down.

I have read a few reports from people who prefer so the Disney cruising and they seem to be the ones most let down, there isnt the same amount of activities and the food is pretty darn expensive on the resort (where as with a cruise it is also expensive but it is rolled into your purchase price) so I think the secret to Aulani is to come with an open mind and let the beauty of Hawaii win you over.




mevelandry said:


> _I have a credit card with points who can buy plane tickets and I do all my transactions on it... but I also have seen many tickets from Montreal to Honolulu round trip for less than 600$ which is why I think I can have it for less than 3500$ for 4 adults._
> 
> I am in Canada too and you are spot on with your airfare from Montreal. the last 5 years or so we have had amazing consistently low airfare to Hawaii from Toronto
> 
> 
> _
> Isn't Waikiki a 1 hour ride from Kapolei? Why would it take a whole day to switch? Unless there is something I don't know..._



It really doesnt take a whole day to switch but check out is usually 11 and then you need to schlep all your stuff between locations and you usually cannot check in until 3 or 4. Aulani has a wonderful bell service system to keep your things if you arrive early or are checking out late and a room you can change in if you wanted to use the pools etc but it kind of takes up your day and you are not really free to do as you please. I kind of write off a hotel switch day as a lost day and anything we do accomplish is a bonus.

I think that one day in Waikiki is good for a first time visitor or even a couple of nights just because it is so iconic but the beaches along the Waikiki stretch are busy and dirty. There are many homeless people and it can be very crowded with tourists so wait times at places to eat can be long. On the flip side my kids are older teens and the LOVE Waikiki. It has a Las Vegas or Times Square vibe. The nightlife is rocking and there is some fun shopping.


----------



## Lewisc

mevelandry said:


> If you read my original post, you know we want to go to Hawaii and why.
> 
> (On a side note: nobody in the group wants to visit Alaska except me. "We live in the north so why would we want to go where it's even colder is the answer I got every time I suggested it).
> 
> I...



I read your OP.  I also read a follow up post where you indicated at least one of your family wants to visit Stanley Park in Vancouver.  Vancouver works with an Alaskan cruise.


----------



## mevelandry

Lewisc said:


> I read your OP.  I also read a follow up post where you indicated at least one of your family wants to visit Stanley Park in Vancouver.  Vancouver works with an Alaskan cruise.



I know. But Vancouver is one of the towns available for a layover in our way to Hawaii and my family doesn't want to go to Alaska, they want to do Hawaii. 

Also, it seems complicated to have enough time to go to Stanley Park during a layover so we are not putting too much hope in it. Might add this to another family trip someday.


----------



## mevelandry

alohamom said:


> I will first say I have never stayed at a Deluxe at WDW but I have seen pictures and read lots of trip reports so I would say it is very close to a WDW Deluxe, maybe nicer. Many people here on the Aulani thread compare the lobby of Aulani to the lobby of the Animal Kingdom Lodge as far as feel and architecture goes.
> 
> I think you have a great grasp on the whole Aulani thing but I just wanted to make sure your MIL would not be expecting a specific experience, travelling so far and spending so much and then getting let down.
> 
> I have read a few reports from people who prefer so the Disney cruising and they seem to be the ones most let down, there isnt the same amount of activities and the food is pretty darn expensive on the resort (where as with a cruise it is also expensive but it is rolled into your purchase price) so I think the secret to Aulani is to come with an open mind and let the beauty of Hawaii win you over.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It really doesnt take a whole day to switch but check out is usually 11 and then you need to schlep all your stuff between locations and you usually cannot check in until 3 or 4. Aulani has a wonderful bell service system to keep your things if you arrive early or are checking out late and a room you can change in if you wanted to use the pools etc but it kind of takes up your day and you are not really free to do as you please. I kind of write off a hotel switch day as a lost day and anything we do accomplish is a bonus.
> 
> I think that one day in Waikiki is good for a first time visitor or even a couple of nights just because it is so iconic but the beaches along the Waikiki stretch are busy and dirty. There are many homeless people and it can be very crowded with tourists so wait times at places to eat can be long. On the flip side my kids are older teens and the LOVE Waikiki. It has a Las Vegas or Times Square vibe. The nightlife is rocking and there is some fun shopping.



We love AKL. What I have seen on picture reminds me of a mix between AKL and Poly (where we stayed twice). As I said earlier, we are very much interested in Hawaii which is what "brings us here". Disney is just a cute add-on to our project. 

As far as homeless people, Montreal has a lot of homeless people too. It's sad (and we are "used" to it which is even sadder). We'll chose our activities in Waikiki if we do anything but eat there and swim at the resort beach.


----------



## Pete W.

keaster said:


> Aulani does charge a Hawaii Transient tax, and it is added to your room upon check out. If you do a DVC rental, it's based on the number of points you use but we find it's not that much.



When we checked-in to Aulani last month on DVC points, we were immediately charged the full transient tax for our 6-night stay.  The charge is itemized for each day on your folio upon check-out, but they charge your credit card up-front.


----------



## wanderlust7

alohamom said:


> I think that one day in Waikiki is good for a first time visitor or even a couple of nights just because it is so iconic but the beaches along the Waikiki stretch are busy and dirty. There are many homeless people and it can be very crowded with tourists so wait times at places to eat can be long.



I'm wondering if this is more the southern stretch of Waikiki, more in the heart of the action?  We've only stayed more north (Hilton Hawaiian Village and Wyndham Waikiki Beach Walk).  The beach in front of the HHV and Hale Koa is wide, clean, and not too crowded.  I don't recall seeing any homeless.

We did see a big homeless encampment driving out of Waikiki though.


----------



## mevelandry

Pete W. said:


> When we checked-in to Aulani last month on DVC points, we were immediately charged the full transient tax for our 6-night stay.  The charge is itemized for each day on your folio upon check-out, but they charge your credit card up-front.



What does this tax represent?


----------



## Pete W.

Per the DVC website --

"_For all stays at Aulani, Disney Vacation Club Villas, Ko Olina, Hawai'i, the State of Hawai'i imposes a nightly transient accommodations tax based upon the number of Vacation Points required for the stay and the Annual Dues per vacation point for the calendar year of the stay. This tax must be paid by check-out. The amount of the tax will vary from year to year and is subject to change._"

For our 6-night stay in an Island Gardens View 1-bedroom unit April 21-27, we paid $101.94 upon check-in ($16.99 per night).


----------



## mevelandry

Pete W. said:


> Per the DVC website --
> 
> "_For all stays at Aulani, Disney Vacation Club Villas, Ko Olina, Hawai'i, the State of Hawai'i imposes a nightly transient accommodations tax based upon the number of Vacation Points required for the stay and the Annual Dues per vacation point for the calendar year of the stay. This tax must be paid by check-out. The amount of the tax will vary from year to year and is subject to change._"
> 
> For our 6-night stay in an Island Gardens View 1-bedroom unit April 21-27, we paid $101.94 upon check-in ($16.99 per night).




Is it just for DVC stays or every stay?

Because we are not going to rent DVC points...


----------



## ShirikiUtundu

mevelandry said:


> Is it just for DVC stays or every stay?
> 
> Because we are not going to rent DVC points...



Every stay at every rental/vacation lodging location in Hawaii unless you are military/government on official business.


----------



## mevelandry

ShirikiUtundu said:


> Every stay at every rental/vacation lodging location in Hawaii unless you are military/government on official business.



Good to know. Thank you. 

Do you know if those are added to the bill when you book directly through Aulani or if they only add it at the end of your stay? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## alohamom

wanderlust7 said:


> I'm wondering if this is more the southern stretch of Waikiki, more in the heart of the action?  We've only stayed more north (Hilton Hawaiian Village and Wyndham Waikiki Beach Walk).  The beach in front of the HHV and Hale Koa is wide, clean, and not too crowded.  I don't recall seeing any homeless.
> 
> We did see a big homeless encampment driving out of Waikiki though.



yes, that is exactly the area, by the Duke Kahanamoku statue and beyond


----------



## mevelandry

alohamom said:


> yes, that is exactly the area, by the Duke Kahanamoku statue and beyond



Good to know.


----------



## mevelandry

Any reasonably priced Waikiki beach front hotel with Diamond Head view (from the beach) you'd recommend?


----------



## kyton

There are very few actual beachfront properties - Hilton Hawaiian Village, Hale Koa, Waikiki Shore (private condos which can be booked via Outrigger as well), Outrigger Reef, Halekulani, Sheraton Waikiki, Royal Hawaiian, Outrigger Waikiki Beach, Moana Surfrider - that’s in actually within Waikiki. None of those are cheap - but you can stay streets back and get better rates all still within walking distance (Waikiki is pretty compact).


----------



## mevelandry

kyton said:


> There are very few actual beachfront properties - Hilton Hawaiian Village, Hale Koa, Waikiki Shore (private condos which can be booked via Outrigger as well), Outrigger Reef, Halekulani, Sheraton Waikiki, Royal Hawaiian, Outrigger Waikiki Beach, Moana Surfrider - that’s in actually within Waikiki. None of those are cheap - but you can stay streets back and get better rates all still within walking distance (Waikiki is pretty compact).



I am not looking for "cheap", just a bit lower than Aulani? 

(I would looove Moana Surfrider but it can be expensive.)


----------



## kyton

What is your nightly budget and what bedding options do you need? For example we go twice a year normally and are a family of 5 do we stay in a 2 bedroom condo. We also don’t stay beachfront - across the road is fine for us. But every family is different.


----------



## SteveNZ

ShirikiUtundu said:


> Every stay at every rental/vacation lodging location in Hawaii unless you are military/government on official business.



We just got back from Aulani. We stayed in a regular hotel room rather than a DVC Villa and we were not charged any additional fees or taxes. We paid what was quoted on the Aulani website and not a cent more. I got the impression from elsewhere that the tax you’re talking about it is included in the price of regular hotel room stays, but additional to DVC Villas.


----------



## SteveNZ

Since you’re interested in cost-saving tips, here are a few that I can think of.

Definitely purchase the refillable mugs. They’re similar to the WDW ones and priced at $19 and include soda, tea and coffee. You could probably just buy two mugs and take it in turns using them. Plus they’re a souvenir!

Ulu Cafe does really good pizza for $23. They’re large too, could feed a group of four. By far the best value meal on property.

At the shops outside Aulani there’s a store called Island Countey Market and they have a restaurant quality kitchen serving take out food that is superb. At Aulani, we loved the coconut shrimp which was $16 for 4 shrimp and fries. At Island Market it’s $9.95 for 8 shrimp and rice or mash. My wife and I split one and it was plenty - $5 a head! They also do burgers and the like for less than $10. There is also a good selection of grab n go items like sandwiches and sushi. There are tables outside where you can eat it and it’s just lovely. Beer, wine and spirits are also reasonably priced there (well, they are by our New Zealand prices anyway!).

When we were there they were offering $250 resort credits if you took a tour of a DVC Model villa. I’m not sure if that offer is usually around, we didn’t take it as DVC wouldn’t work out for us but something to consider as it would pay for a few meals.

If you want to get to a Costco, Walmart or Target to buy souvenirs or chocolate macadamias, grab an Uber to Kapolei, it will cost around $12. There’s also a bunch of chain restaurants there like Chilis, Denny’s etc that are cheaper than Aulani.

For getting from the airport to Aulani, Charley’s Taxi offers a flat fee of $55. Uber might be a bit cheaper.

Will add more if I think of anything else.


----------



## cgattis

mevelandry said:


> Any reasonably priced Waikiki beach front hotel with Diamond Head view (from the beach) you'd recommend?


We stayed at the Marriott because I got a discounted rate with points.  It’s not beachfront, as along that stretch (where the Duke statue is), the road runs between the buildings and the beach.  But it’s beach/ocean view and just a minute or two (literally) walk. There was nothing special about it, but it worked for a base of operation for two days.

My co-worker stayed at a place down in the shadow of Diamond Head at much less cost for a much larger room.  They really enjoyed the restaurant there as well.  It’s not super-easy walking distance to much, though, like where the Marriott is.  I can’t remember the name but you’ll see it if you look in google maps.  It’s at the corner of the big city park and very near the old public swimming pool.


----------



## mevelandry

kyton said:


> What is your nightly budget and what bedding options do you need? For example we go twice a year normally and are a family of 5 do we stay in a 2 bedroom condo. We also don’t stay beachfront - across the road is fine for us. But every family is different.



We need 4 double beds for 4 adults. 

Budget for that night would be between 200 and 400$ a night total?


----------



## mevelandry

SteveNZ said:


> Since you’re interested in cost-saving tips, here are a few that I can think of.
> 
> Definitely purchase the refillable mugs. They’re similar to the WDW ones and priced at $19 and include soda, tea and coffee. You could probably just buy two mugs and take it in turns using them. Plus they’re a souvenir!
> 
> Ulu Cafe does really good pizza for $23. They’re large too, could feed a group of four. By far the best value meal on property.
> 
> At the shops outside Aulani there’s a store called Island Countey Market and they have a restaurant quality kitchen serving take out food that is superb. At Aulani, we loved the coconut shrimp which was $16 for 4 shrimp and fries. At Island Market it’s $9.95 for 8 shrimp and rice or mash. My wife and I split one and it was plenty - $5 a head! They also do burgers and the like for less than $10. There is also a good selection of grab n go items like sandwiches and sushi. There are tables outside where you can eat it and it’s just lovely. Beer, wine and spirits are also reasonably priced there (well, they are by our New Zealand prices anyway!).
> 
> When we were there they were offering $250 resort credits if you took a tour of a DVC Model villa. I’m not sure if that offer is usually around, we didn’t take it as DVC wouldn’t work out for us but something to consider as it would pay for a few meals.
> 
> If you want to get to a Costco, Walmart or Target to buy souvenirs or chocolate macadamias, grab an Uber to Kapolei, it will cost around $12. There’s also a bunch of chain restaurants there like Chilis, Denny’s etc that are cheaper than Aulani.
> 
> For getting from the airport to Aulani, Charley’s Taxi offers a flat fee of $55. Uber might be a bit cheaper.
> 
> Will add more if I think of anything else.



We all buy refillable mugs when we stay in Disney so we will definitely buy them.  

Thanks for the tip regarding pizza at ULU Café. 23$ is the price we pay at home for pizza so it's quite reasonable!   

Island Countey Market is already on my list but it's to hear good things about it by many people. It confirms that it is a good choice. 

I started looking for shuttles and I do find Charley's flat rates quite reasonable. We will most likely use that company. 

I can't wait to be able to book. 

At this point I just wonder when I'll be able to book and if I'll be able to apply a promo if they offer one (4 nights for the price of 3 or 5 nights for the price of four) at some point.


----------



## alohamom

cgattis said:


> We stayed at the Marriott because I got a discounted rate with points.  It’s not beachfront, as along that stretch (where the Duke statue is), the road runs between the buildings and the beach.  But it’s beach/ocean view and just a minute or two (literally) walk.
> 
> My co-worker stayed at a place down in the shadow of Diamond Head at much less cost for a much larger room.    It’s not super-easy walking distance to much, though, like where the Marriott is.




@cgattis has brought up a good point to consider for Waikiki, location.

I dont remember if you said your in-laws have mobility issues or if the fact that they are a little older might hinder how much walking you guys do so location in Waikiki can be an issue.

I kind of like walking the streets that are encompassed in the area but not when I am sandy and wet from time in the ocean so any time we have stayed in Waikiki, we try to stay as close to the ocean as possible.

I realize you asked about beachfront hotels in Waikiki but there are a few that are across the street (Kalakaua Avenue) from the beach but because there are not hotels on the beach side, they feel ocean front. 

The issue is that they are usually not cheap but some are more expensive than others so I broke it down with that in mind. This is all just imho based on having been to Waikiki on numerous occasions over the years. Others who live on the island or who travel just to Waikiki on a regular basis may have more detailed info. Waikiki has a compacted feel with buildings jammed next to each other but as you get closer to Diamond Head they do tend to spread out more. Lastly, you asked about hotels that might be comparative to Aulani. None of these are as nice as Aulani but are considered resorts and are close to the water or on the water. 



The first hotel that comes to my mind for your travelling party would be one of the two Outrigger hotels that are directly on Waikiki beach. If you join their e-club you will get specials sent to you and they can be ok. Both of the Outriggers charge a resort fee of approx $35 on top of the rate. Both of these hotels offer 2 doubles (or 1 King or ! Queen) so if you are planning to share the hotel room as you are in Aulani, just be aware of this. It changes my mind when I look at what to book for our family of four with two older teens as it can be tight for the four of us with two doubles, my son tends to sleep star shaped.


Outrigger Waikiki Beach Resort is in such a fantastic location, it is hard to not like this hotel just for that. Also, Dukes restaurant is located in the base of this hotel and it is very very popular because of the location and laid back vibe. It is kind of a newer version of the old Waikiki of the late 60s/early 70s kitchy tiki bar feel (which sounds horrible when I write it out, LOL) but it really is kind of what Hollywood and TV sold as Hawaii back then and many people have in their mind as "Hawaii". The hotel itself gets decent reviews but again it is where it is in relation to the beach, Diamond head, the shopping and places to eat.
http://www.outriggerwaikikihotel.com/ 

The Outrigger Reef on the Beach is usually a little less expensive and the beach in front is a little more rocky and reef-y so be aware  http://www.outriggerreef-onthebeach.com/

We have stayed a few times at the Hyatt Regency Waikiki  and the main reason was location (and my kids LOVE the little roof top pool that looks down onto the main drag and across to the beach and ocean) It is a huge hotel, cant say it was ever particularly fantastic but it is steps to the beach and great places to eat and shop while being priced a little less that the same level of hotel directly on the beach. It also has a hefty resort fee on top of nightly rate   https://www.hyatt.com/en-US/hotel/hawaii/hyatt-regency-waikiki-beach-resort-and-spa/hnlrw

The Waikiki Beach Marriott Resort is a good option too although it is across the street from the water and most of the hotel faces inside the grid of the streets so ocean views are premium priced rooms. Also has a resort fee of around $35-40 a night   https://www.marriott.com/hotels/tra...pa/?scid=bb1a189a-fec3-4d19-a255-54ba596febe2

I would be remiss if I didnt mention the iconic Hilton Hawaiian Village which is situated kind of as you enter the Waikiki Beach hotel zone. If you choose to stay here be aware it is almost its own little town (hence "village") It is imho isolated and although it offers lots of its own shops and restaurants. The beach there is very nice and the lagoon is fun. There is a marina at that end too (the one from the opening of Gilligans Island, I think) The problem with the HHV is that it can be VERY expensive and VERY busy. There is a resort fee of $40 a night and you need to educate yourself on which tower to stay in. Some are farther from the water so although they are cheaper they are not really on the water and can be a bit of a walk to it. Also, if you consider the HHV be aware that bedding situations change per tower, some offer 3 doubles and call them family suites! It is kind of weird but I think it because the HHV absorbed hotels in the immediate area and just branded then Hilton. It has many pros and cons  but if you choose to stay here, read, read, read about it  http://www.hiltonhawaiianvillage.com/

These are all just hotels I have stayed at, been in and are familiar enough to comment on. If you want something a little less expensive than these, I can suggest others as well but Waikiki is almost a fine oiled machine as far as pricing goes. You get what you pay for.

This is the area that the Hyatt Regency and the Marriott Resort are located in. this is the view form the Hyatt webcam


----------



## alohamom

mevelandry said:


> We need 4 double beds for 4 adults.
> 
> Budget for that night would be between 200 and 400$ a night total?



Sorry saw this after I wrote everything out. Your budget is ok, but I think you will be looking at $350-400 for oceanview


----------



## alohamom

This is what Dukes restaurant in the Outrigger looks like. I would suggest doing the breakfast or lunch buffet. Our ala carte dinner last time was not that great but you kind of cant beat the buffet for the price (in Waikiki) See what I mean about the kitschy old tiki bar feel, but it isnt cheap or cheesy, they have done a great job with it


----------



## ShirikiUtundu

SteveNZ said:


> We just got back from Aulani. We stayed in a regular hotel room rather than a DVC Villa and we were not charged any additional fees or taxes. We paid what was quoted on the Aulani website and not a cent more. I got the impression from elsewhere that the tax you’re talking about it is included in the price of regular hotel room stays, but additional to DVC Villas.



Yes, because you can't pay this tax via "points."


----------



## mevelandry

alohamom said:


> @cgattis has brought up a good point to consider for Waikiki, location.
> 
> I dont remember if you said your in-laws have mobility issues or if the fact that they are a little older might hinder how much walking you guys do so location in Waikiki can be an issue.
> 
> I kind of like walking the streets that are encompassed in the area but not when I am sandy and wet from time in the ocean so any time we have stayed in Waikiki, we try to stay as close to the ocean as possible.
> 
> I realize you asked about beachfront hotels in Waikiki but there are a few that are across the street (Kalakaua Avenue) from the beach but because there are not hotels on the beach side, they feel ocean front.
> 
> The issue is that they are usually not cheap but some are more expensive than others so I broke it down with that in mind. This is all just imho based on having been to Waikiki on numerous occasions over the years. Others who live on the island or who travel just to Waikiki on a regular basis may have more detailed info. Waikiki has a compacted feel with buildings jammed next to each other but as you get closer to Diamond Head they do tend to spread out more. Lastly, you asked about hotels that might be comparative to Aulani. None of these are as nice as Aulani but are considered resorts and are close to the water or on the water.
> 
> 
> 
> The first hotel that comes to my mind for your travelling party would be one of the two Outrigger hotels that are directly on Waikiki beach. If you join their e-club you will get specials sent to you and they can be ok. Both of the Outriggers charge a resort fee of approx $35 on top of the rate. Both of these hotels offer 2 doubles (or 1 King or ! Queen) so if you are planning to share the hotel room as you are in Aulani, just be aware of this. It changes my mind when I look at what to book for our family of four with two older teens as it can be tight for the four of us with two doubles, my son tends to sleep star shaped.
> 
> 
> Outrigger Waikiki Beach Resort is in such a fantastic location, it is hard to not like this hotel just for that. Also, Dukes restaurant is located in the base of this hotel and it is very very popular because of the location and laid back vibe. It is kind of a newer version of the old Waikiki of the late 60s/early 70s kitchy tiki bar feel (which sounds horrible when I write it out, LOL) but it really is kind of what Hollywood and TV sold as Hawaii back then and many people have in their mind as "Hawaii". The hotel itself gets decent reviews but again it is where it is in relation to the beach, Diamond head, the shopping and places to eat.
> http://www.outriggerwaikikihotel.com/
> 
> The Outrigger Reef on the Beach is usually a little less expensive and the beach in front is a little more rocky and reef-y so be aware  http://www.outriggerreef-onthebeach.com/
> 
> We have stayed a few times at the Hyatt Regency Waikiki  and the main reason was location (and my kids LOVE the little roof top pool that looks down onto the main drag and across to the beach and ocean) It is a huge hotel, cant say it was ever particularly fantastic but it is steps to the beach and great places to eat and shop while being priced a little less that the same level of hotel directly on the beach. It also has a hefty resort fee on top of nightly rate   https://www.hyatt.com/en-US/hotel/hawaii/hyatt-regency-waikiki-beach-resort-and-spa/hnlrw
> 
> The Waikiki Beach Marriott Resort is a good option too although it is across the street from the water and most of the hotel faces inside the grid of the streets so ocean views are premium priced rooms. Also has a resort fee of around $35-40 a night   https://www.marriott.com/hotels/tra...pa/?scid=bb1a189a-fec3-4d19-a255-54ba596febe2
> 
> I would be remiss if I didnt mention the iconic Hilton Hawaiian Village which is situated kind of as you enter the Waikiki Beach hotel zone. If you choose to stay here be aware it is almost its own little town (hence "village") It is imho isolated and although it offers lots of its own shops and restaurants. The beach there is very nice and the lagoon is fun. There is a marina at that end too (the one from the opening of Gilligans Island, I think) The problem with the HHV is that it can be VERY expensive and VERY busy. There is a resort fee of $40 a night and you need to educate yourself on which tower to stay in. Some are farther from the water so although they are cheaper they are not really on the water and can be a bit of a walk to it. Also, if you consider the HHV be aware that bedding situations change per tower, some offer 3 doubles and call them family suites! It is kind of weird but I think it because the HHV absorbed hotels in the immediate area and just branded then Hilton. It has many pros and cons  but if you choose to stay here, read, read, read about it  http://www.hiltonhawaiianvillage.com/
> 
> These are all just hotels I have stayed at, been in and are familiar enough to comment on. If you want something a little less expensive than these, I can suggest others as well but Waikiki is almost a fine oiled machine as far as pricing goes. You get what you pay for.
> 
> This is the area that the Hyatt Regency and the Marriott Resort are located in. this is the view form the Hyatt webcam
> 
> 
> View attachment 324570




Thank you so much for this post. I will review all the hotels you are talking about.  

When I meant beach front, I was thinking of a "private beach" but we have stayed in a hotel where the beach was right across the street and it was great so as long as the hotel is in the "clean part" of Waikiki some of you were talking about, I think it could be perfect too. 

That Hilton Hawaiian Village got me very intrigued. I'm curious about the pros and cons. Based on pictures and reviews, it looks amazing but if you have more informations, I'd love to know them. 

I priced out those hotels and they are exactly in the prices we'd like to pay for a first night. 

Thank you so much!


----------



## mevelandry

alohamom said:


> Sorry saw this after I wrote everything out. Your budget is ok, but I think you will be looking at $350-400 for oceanview



Yes. The prices are perfect. Bullseye!


----------



## mevelandry

alohamom said:


> This is what Dukes restaurant in the Outrigger looks like. I would suggest doing the breakfast or lunch buffet. Our ala carte dinner last time was not that great but you kind of cant beat the buffet for the price (in Waikiki) See what I mean about the kitschy old tiki bar feel, but it isnt cheap or cheesy, they have done a great job with it
> 
> View attachment 324572
> 
> 
> View attachment 324573
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 324574




This is the kind of restaurant my family would LOVE!!! Thank you!


----------



## olafLover

.


----------



## mevelandry

olafLover said:


> There are no private beaches in Hawaii, nobody is allowed to own a stretch of beach and beach front resorts must provide beach access to the public



Good to know! Thank you! I guess I tend to associate private beach to "beach were we won't be annoyed by vendors".


----------



## ShirikiUtundu

Outrigger Waikiki is pretty nice. In addition to Duke's there is a great sandwich and smoothie shop at beach level there. We love grabbing stuff there for lunch on the beach.
We have stayed at a decent number of hotels and thus far the Moana Surfrider is our favorite. It's a beautiful hotel situated in a very convenient spot. 
I'd like to try the Halekulani once just to see what all the fuss is about.
Haven't stayed at HHV but visit almost every trip, lots of shops to look around and we used to like seeing the penguins years ago (gone now). It is huge. It's sort of at the edge of Waikiki so it's not super central but you can be in the heart of Waikiki in 10-15 minutes walk.


----------



## olafLover

.


----------



## mevelandry

ShirikiUtundu said:


> Outrigger Waikiki is pretty nice. In addition to Duke's there is a great sandwich and smoothie shop at beach level there. We love grabbing stuff there for lunch on the beach.
> We have stayed at a decent number of hotels and thus far the Moana Surfrider is our favorite. It's a beautiful hotel situated in a very convenient spot.
> I'd like to try the Halekulani once just to see what all the fuss is about.
> Haven't stayed at HHV but visit almost every trip, lots of shops to look around and we used to like seeing the penguins years ago (gone now). It is huge. It's sort of at the edge of Waikiki so it's not super central but you can be in the heart of Waikiki in 10-15 minutes walk.



Do you know the name of the sandwich and smoothie shop?


----------



## ShirikiUtundu

mevelandry said:


> Do you know the name of the sandwich and smoothie shop?



It's called Pai's Deli.


----------



## 94bruin

olafLover said:


> We went to all 4 major islands and went to plenty of beaches, I think we might not have seen any vendors on the beach (some on a car park), but at least we were never approached by any, doesn't matter if it's next to a resort or just on the road somewhere



Luckily beach vendors is not a thing in Hawaii!


----------



## mevelandry

I know I may sound like an overplanner but this exercise is good and every one is super excited every time I come up with some new information like "places close to the hotel where we can have good food for a reasonable price" so you guys are super heroes right now!


----------



## mevelandry

ShirikiUtundu said:


> It's called Pai's Deli.



Thank you. I've just added it to my Pinterest table.


----------



## alohamom

My thing about the Hilton Hawaiian Village is that if you want to experience Waikiki then I feel this hotel kind of just misses the mark because of it being on the edge as @ShirikiUtundu HHV is almost its own destination. At the same time, the location can be a benefit if you are arriving late and coming in from the airport as it is is one of the first hotels of many within  the area.
Here are what I think are pros and cons

Pros-

-Self contained, you kind of dont have to leave the area 
-Pools are really nice, probably the nicest in Waikiki (Sheraton Waikiki is beautiful too) but they are not heated so this hotel can be a let down for families with little kids in the winter months or any one (like me) who doesnt like a cold pool
-The lagoon is scenic 
-The beach is very nice here
-Location IF you want to be on the outskirts of Waikiki. The proximity to the Ala Moana Mall is also a bonus if you are planning to go there at all
-The resort grounds are nicely landscaped and it makes you kind of forget you are in Waikiki and the city
-This resort has been here for years and is featured in lots of TV and movies. The Rainbow Tower was in the opening credits of the old Magnum PI and it is kind of cool to be there just because of how iconic the hotel is.
-Fireworks on Friday nights(I think it is Friday, check with the hotel if it is important to you)-so fun! But you can see them from most of the hotels in Waikiki anyway. 


Cons-

-Huge resort that can be confusing to get around it. Due to its size, the processing at check in and check out can be very busy and time consuming. 
-The different towers are essentially different levels of comfort and luxury under the umbrella of Hilton. I think you need to be very careful or you will end up overspending to stay here to stay in a crappy room within a luxury resort.
-Two double beds are the average sleeping arrangement for 4 people
-Crowded, popular with families because of the pools so if little kids running around are an issue this might not be the hotel for you (I doubt that is the case or you wouldnt be headed to Aulani)
-The location makes the other shops and restaurants of central Waikiki kind of far to get to. You are only doing one night
-It can be very very busy 
-They do charge extra for things like beach chairs and umbrella and that is not included in the resort fee



Maybe others might want to add to this but these are just off the top of my head

This video gives you an idea of the area around the HHV 






you can see if you paid a premium to stay at this resort and your view was a city view with a construction crane, tall buildings and traffic you might be a little let down.

This is a decent video review of the resort


----------



## alohamom

@mevelandry  you may want to sign up for Hilton Honors if you are not already a member plus Hilton does a Hawaii sale every once in a while that is really good so look for that.


----------



## mevelandry

alohamom said:


> @mevelandry  you may want to sign up for Hilton Honors if you are not already a member plus Hilton does a Hawaii sale every once in a while that is really good so look for that.



I am a HH member.


----------



## mevelandry

alohamom said:


> My thing about the Hilton Hawaiian Village is that if you want to experience Waikiki then I feel this hotel kind of just misses the mark because of it being on the edge as @ShirikiUtundu HHV is almost its own destination. At the same time, the location can be a benefit if you are arriving late and coming in from the airport as it is is one of the first hotels of many within  the area.
> Here are what I think are pros and cons
> 
> Pros-
> 
> -Self contained, you kind of dont have to leave the area
> -Pools are really nice, probably the nicest in Waikiki (Sheraton Waikiki is beautiful too) but they are not heated so this hotel can be a let down for families with little kids in the winter months or any one (like me) who doesnt like a cold pool
> -The lagoon is scenic
> -The beach is very nice here
> -Location IF you want to be on the outskirts of Waikiki. The proximity to the Ala Moana Mall is also a bonus if you are planning to go there at all
> -The resort grounds are nicely landscaped and it makes you kind of forget you are in Waikiki and the city
> -This resort has been here for years and is featured in lots of TV and movies. The Rainbow Tower was in the opening credits of the old Magnum PI and it is kind of cool to be there just because of how iconic the hotel is.
> -Fireworks on Friday nights(I think it is Friday, check with the hotel if it is important to you)-so fun! But you can see them from most of the hotels in Waikiki anyway.
> 
> 
> Cons-
> 
> -Huge resort that can be confusing to get around it. Due to its size, the processing at check in and check out can be very busy and time consuming.
> -The different towers are essentially different levels of comfort and luxury under the umbrella of Hilton. I think you need to be very careful or you will end up overspending to stay here to stay in a crappy room within a luxury resort.
> -Two double beds are the average sleeping arrangement for 4 people
> -Crowded, popular with families because of the pools so if little kids running around are an issue this might not be the hotel for you (I doubt that is the case or you wouldnt be headed to Aulani)
> -The location makes the other shops and restaurants of central Waikiki kind of far to get to. You are only doing one night
> -It can be very very busy
> -They do charge extra for things like beach chairs and umbrella and that is not included in the resort fee
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe others might want to add to this but these are just off the top of my head
> 
> This video gives you an idea of the area around the HHV
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you can see if you paid a premium to stay at this resort and your view was a city view with a construction crane, tall buildings and traffic you might be a little let down.
> 
> This is a decent video review of the resort



Which towers should we avoid? Or which towers should we be looking to book? 

So far, we are very interested in this one and the Outrigger.


----------



## GusGus16

Stayed at the Marriott for 3 nights in January, it exceeded my expectations, large clean room, I believe 2 double beds, a balcony, and we received an upgrade to an ocean view.  I booked the room on points through Marriott since it was cheaper than the Sheraton and The Royal Hawaiian. We stayed at the Sheraton our last night, after the Aulani stay, it is beach front and we had an amazing ocean view, but overall we liked the Marriott better. The Sheraton was very busy, and we enjoyed the beach by the Marriott much more. Very short walk from the Marriott to the beach, although not ocean front it is less than a block away.


----------



## wanderlust7

We stayed in the Lagoon Tower at the HHV.  It's part of the Hilton Grand Vacation Club, which has 4 towers.  We enjoyed it a lot, would totally go back one of these days.  There are rentals directly through Hilton - 1 bedroom units start from about $300, it would be a king bed and a sofa bed though, and 2 bedroom units start over $400.

If pools are important to you, certain towers have access to certain pools, so that would be something to look closely at.

Agree with the list of pros and cons by @alohamom, although we didn't find it too crowded when we went in early December (think it's a slow time).

Food wise, there's a Lappert's ice cream in the complex that we liked a lot.  There are a few restaurants right by the side of the HHV complex, not part of it, but close enough that it might as well be (without the high resort prices).  Goofy Cafe was really good, with a very laid back Hawaiian vibe.  The Japanese restaurant Magokoro is not bad, though I wouldn't seek it out if not for convenience.  Kobe teppanyaki we had a Groupon, food was good, but the restaurant felt a little old and greasy.


----------



## mevelandry

wanderlust7 said:


> We stayed in the Lagoon Tower at the HHV.  It's part of the Hilton Grand Vacation Club, which has 4 towers.  We enjoyed it a lot, would totally go back one of these days.  There are rentals directly through Hilton - 1 bedroom units start from about $300, it would be a king bed and a sofa bed though, and 2 bedroom units start over $400.
> 
> If pools are important to you, certain towers have access to certain pools, so that would be something to look closely at.
> 
> Agree with the list of pros and cons by @alohamom, although we didn't find it too crowded when we went in early December (think it's a slow time).
> 
> Food wise, there's a Lappert's ice cream in the complex that we liked a lot.  There are a few restaurants right by the side of the HHV complex, not part of it, but close enough that it might as well be (without the high resort prices).  Goofy Cafe was really good, with a very laid back Hawaiian vibe.  The Japanese restaurant Magokoro is not bad, though I wouldn't seek it out if not for convenience.  Kobe teppanyaki we had a Groupon, food was good, but the restaurant felt a little old and greasy.



Thanks I took note of the Lagoon Towers, Lappert's ice Cream and Goofy Café.


----------



## mevelandry

Air Canada currently offers 332$ (Canadian dollars) Montreal-Honolulu one way tickets which makes me very hopeful that I will be able to book roundtrips for 700$ or less when the time comes.


----------



## alohamom

mevelandry said:


> Air Canada currently offers 332$ (Canadian dollars) Montreal-Honolulu one way tickets which makes me very hopeful that I will be able to book roundtrips for 700$ or less when the time comes.



I think if you booked May or sometime in Sept/Oct you could do it for less but for sure under $700 CND


----------



## mevelandry

alohamom said:


> I think if you booked May or sometime in Sept/Oct you could do it for less but for sure under $700 CND



We are thinking April and recently, I noticed a lot of roundtrips tickets under 600$ CND. I have even seen 463$. :O


----------



## alohamom

you will be fine so long as you dont end up trying to book Easter


----------



## mevelandry

alohamom said:


> you will be fine so long as you dont end up trying to book Easter



I never book around Easter in order to avoid higher rates.  

I've been thinking the 3rd week of the month. After Easter, end of Spring Break.


----------



## wanderlust7

mevelandry said:


> I never book around Easter in order to avoid higher rates.
> 
> I've been thinking the 3rd week of the month. After Easter, end of Spring Break.



A lot of schools have the week after Easter off.  My kids do and we went to the Big Island last year for spring break.  I had a heck of a time finding airfare I thought was "reasonable", checking all the islands.  Ended up having to leave mid week early and return late on a Monday, AND still paid way more than I've ever paid going over non-school breaks.


----------



## mevelandry

wanderlust7 said:


> A lot of schools have the week after Easter off.  My kids do and we went to the Big Island last year for spring break.  I had a heck of a time finding airfare I thought was "reasonable", checking all the islands.  Ended up having to leave mid week early and return late on a Monday, AND still paid way more than I've ever paid going over non-school breaks.



I meant the week of April 20 to 24, 2020... Which is the week after the week of Easter Monday (April 13, 2020). Usually, at least when it comes to cruising, prices are much lower that week.


----------



## alohamom

I guess the issue is California and US Eastern coastal cities spring breaks. 

I would be more of an issue with the availability, crowding and pricing at Aulani, not the airfare from Montreal. 

Just something to consider.


----------



## mevelandry

alohamom said:


> I guess the issue is California and US Eastern coastal cities spring breaks.
> 
> I would be more of an issue with the availability, crowding and pricing at Aulani, not the airfare from Montreal.
> 
> Just something to consider.



Is it that bad? (And that late in April?)


----------



## alohamom

This is a pic from the Shaka Shaka pool party, it is especially congested but we had one day in August that was this busy, you almost coulndt walk on the walkways. And we have seen it where there is almost no one in the pool


----------



## alohamom

I personally would avoid busy times if I were you, especially if you have any flexibility in your schedule. the prices will generally reflect when they think it will be busy


----------



## wanderlust7

mevelandry said:


> I meant the week of April 20 to 24, 2020... Which is the week after the week of Easter Monday (April 13, 2020). Usually, at least when it comes to cruising, prices are much lower that week.



Ah, sorry, I thought you were looking at 2019.  That week should be a lot better than the week right after Easter (though probably not the slowest time).


----------



## vegs1

Just a few thoughts based on our trip. Five nights is very short for the distance with seniors but if they’re ok with it then I wouldn’t let that stop you. We found the time difference coming home was the worst. 

We stayed one night at the Sheraton Waikiki. The beach directly in front is basically non existent but just to the side (literally) it was fine and we got a very good rate there which was the only reason we chose it. Rooms were fine.  It is a concrete monolith of a hotel and next time I would do the Outrigger. We liked Waikiki and had no issues with it whatsoever. Great experience. 

Traffic between there and Aulani was awful during typical rush hours and it did take a while to get between. 

If you can do a car, you will have so many more opportunities for seeing the amazing sights. We LOVED the north shore and would stay there for a few nights next time for sure.  We did not find Hanauma Bay that great and wouldn’t go back but we saw giant sea turtles (many, many of them) on the north shore along with monk seals and loved that. 

You mentioned not wanting to rent points due to needing to cancel last minute possibly.  Keep in mind to add on insurance in case you need to cancel your flights and just in case you need to cancel within the final payment no return period. Things happen and you want to be sure you’re covered. 

As huge Disney fans of both the parks and the cruise line, we were thrilled to do Aulani and it didn’t disappoint but I did hear others saying they were surprised at the lack of characters and traditional Disney themes. 

Happy planning!


----------



## mevelandry

vegs1 said:


> Just a few thoughts based on our trip. Five nights is very short for the distance with seniors but if they’re ok with it then I wouldn’t let that stop you. We found the time difference coming home was the worst.
> 
> We stayed one night at the Sheraton Waikiki. The beach directly in front is basically non existent but just to the side (literally) it was fine and we got a very good rate there which was the only reason we chose it. Rooms were fine.  It is a concrete monolith of a hotel and next time I would do the Outrigger. We liked Waikiki and had no issues with it whatsoever. Great experience.
> 
> Traffic between there and Aulani was awful during typical rush hours and it did take a while to get between.
> 
> If you can do a car, you will have so many more opportunities for seeing the amazing sights. We LOVED the north shore and would stay there for a few nights next time for sure.  We did not find Hanauma Bay that great and wouldn’t go back but we saw giant sea turtles (many, many of them) on the north shore along with monk seals and loved that.
> 
> You mentioned not wanting to rent points due to needing to cancel last minute possibly.  Keep in mind to add on insurance in case you need to cancel your flights and just in case you need to cancel within the final payment no return period. Things happen and you want to be sure you’re covered.
> 
> As huge Disney fans of both the parks and the cruise line, we were thrilled to do Aulani and it didn’t disappoint but I did hear others saying they were surprised at the lack of characters and traditional Disney themes.
> 
> Happy planning!



Thank you for your message. 

Outrigger seems to have a lot of fans as I can see.  

We are ok with 1 night in Waikiki + 5 nights at Aulani... We would actually like to make sure we have least 2 days at home before going back to work to deal with jetlag. 

Thanks for the info regarding traffic. Knowing that we'll travel after rush hour. 

We never travel with insurance.  

Thank you!


----------



## goofynut41

What airline should I use for the best price? We are from Arkansas and all I have looked at the price is $2000 or more, I hate having to book two airlines and try to hook up at LAX or somewhere on the west coast and catch Hawaiian airlines. I would like everything all booked together if I could get a good price. Your comments are needed.. Thank You


----------



## cgattis

goofynut41 said:


> What airline should I use for the best price? We are from Arkansas and all I have looked at the price is $2000 or more, I hate having to book two airlines and try to hook up at LAX or somewhere on the west coast and catch Hawaiian airlines. I would like everything all booked together if I could get a good price. Your comments are needed.. Thank You


Oh mercy!!  Are you looking at coach or a higher class?  We are from TN and ours was $1100 each, which we thought was just awful, booked a full year in advance (Delta).  I can't imagine why you're seeing fares that high.  Hoping you can get some tips here to reduce that!


----------



## ErinC

goofynut41 said:


> What airline should I use for the best price? We are from Arkansas and all I have looked at the price is $2000 or more, I hate having to book two airlines and try to hook up at LAX or somewhere on the west coast and catch Hawaiian airlines. I would like everything all booked together if I could get a good price. Your comments are needed.. Thank You



That is really high! We are in South Alabama and I’m looking at $14-1500 for tickets over Christmas. I haven’t purchased ours yet, I’m holding out for some lower rates. I have looked at all major cities around me, and I’ve looked at flying Southwest to LAX and then on to HNL. I’m holding out a little hope that Southwest will get their act together before long, but I really don’t think that will happen. I’ve found the best current rates with American Airlines. Hope you can find something at a better deal.


----------



## goofynut41

yes thats for both of us.. $2000 or more coach. I have read on here somewhere people getting fights to Hawaii from FL for around $300 or $400. but I haven't seen anything even close to that price.. Ill keep checking, we are not going till Sept of next year I have just been pricing for this year.


----------



## RangerPooh

Ouch on those ticket prices. We're in west TN and I'm not looking forward to these prices. Just now researching for next summer. We're open to flying out of Nashville or Little Rock, whoever has the best pricing. Having previously lived on the west coast, I'm missing those prices and more options for direct flights. From where we are (Memphis) our options are limited. We're looking at the possibility of having to fly into somewhere like LAX (or elsewhere) to get a better price to the west coast, and then book our second leg of the trip out of that destination.


----------



## happymommy

ShirikiUtundu said:


> I would never recommend driving on Oahu to the unseasoned driver, especially not a newly licensed one.
> OP, I recommend staying somewhere other than Aulani if you want to experience Hawaii and not the Disney version of it.
> Aulani is not well-situated for someone who wants to see the rest of the island.
> I suggest staying somewhere in the Waikiki area to experience the touristy stuff that is all within walking distance and where you will find competitive pricing for tours and other excursions that require pickups at your hotel.



I totally agree with this.

By the way, if budget is a concern, have you considered looking into renting a 2 bedroom villa at the Marriott's Ko Olina Beach Club instead (walking distance to Aulani, so you can go over and eat/drink but of course not swim, but the pools at Aulani are WAY more crowded than the Marriott)?  You can look at www.redweek.com and compare weeks.  I've rented when I needed an extra week.

Honestly there is no way I'd go for less than 10 nights though.  It's just too far.  I suffer little jet lag, but take melatonin (I have since we lived there 23 years ago and I'd bring it when I visited the mainland).  

We use airline miles so have never paid for a ticket, even though we've been back over a dozen times.  I play the points game, and used to sometimes fly coach, but I refuse to any longer.  I want a lie flat seat especially for the red eye coming home.  Cash for those flights was running about 4K per seat but miles worked out for our last trip and my next one.  I follow the points guy and am on flyertalk.com a lot.  There is a lot to learn, but you may want to look into credit cards for miles/points.  My favorite over the years has been the Starwood amex.

There are many reasonably priced hotels in Waikiki as well.  They don't have to break the bank, and if it's just a hotel room (not a villa), we're not in the room much anyway.  Just to sleep and shower.  If one doesn't want a rental car, Waikiki is a much better option.


----------



## cgattis

RangerPooh said:


> Ouch on those ticket prices. We're in west TN and I'm not looking forward to these prices. Just now researching for next summer. We're open to flying out of Nashville or Little Rock, whoever has the best pricing. Having previously lived on the west coast, I'm missing those prices and more options for direct flights. From where we are (Memphis) our options are limited. We're looking at the possibility of having to fly into somewhere like LAX (or elsewhere) to get a better price to the west coast, and then book our second leg of the trip out of that destination.


Last June, Nashville to Salt Lake to Honolulu cost us $1100 each (Delta), booked a year in advance.  Came back through LAX.  I was too chicken to try to split and use Hawaiian.  Wish I had better news/info for you


----------



## goofynut41

Yes it's terrible that the flight almost cost more than the resort!!!


----------



## cgattis

goofynut41 said:


> Yes it's terrible that the flight almost cost more than the resort!!!


Ours did!  And I agree--it was awful, especially since we didn't even get a meal!  But I paid for flight long before the resort and just tried to repress the memory!! LOL  Maybe you'll get lucky and find some deal.  But it'll be worth it, either way, I promise


----------

